
What Cyber-War Will Look Like - arikr
http://scholars-stage.blogspot.com/2018/07/what-cyber-war-will-look-like.html
======
dsfyu404ed
IMO if you want to know what cyber war in the immediate future will look like
read up on the Ukraine in recent years.

Trying to sow confusion via bank fraud, online harassment and propaganda like
described in the article only works until people realize what's going on and
make it known. It would certainly work well to some extent but once people
realize what's going on it's all #fakenews. If you try to commit bank fraud
en-mass banks will catch on and start ignoring you. If you try to slander
leaders en-mass people catch on and start ignoring you.

------
scoom
Who needs any of that? Just remove people from the voter registration of
candidates that disapprove of you in their country.

Oh that already happened?

